# New find



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2015)

Picked this Western Flyer freedom 2 up a few days ago along with two others Western flyers women's 1980's 10 speed. The lady I got them from said they put then in storage in late 80's tires are rotten to the core but all still hold air all the mechanical parts are still in good working order, I'm surprise, would anyone know the value of the freedom 2 the lady said they purchased it in 1986
Thank You,


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 24, 2015)

though I don't like bmx bikes the 80s designs are a lot better than what we have today. You posted this in the wrong forum. This is for stingrays/muscle bikes. You should have posted this in the BMX section where you will get the input that you would want. Still nice find


----------



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2015)

Guess I should delete this thread but, can't figure out HOW!!!!!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 29, 2015)

only moderators cant delete a thread. However if you ask them, they can move it to the BMX section so you can keep it!


----------

